# UT bomb threats



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Anybody have some good info on it?

Apparently a man with a middle eastern accent called in claiming to be with Al Q. and said bombs were strategically placed on campus.

I thinking AQ ties are BS because they don't typically give people time to evacuate.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

All bldgs are being evacuated NOW...said to go off in about 90 minutes


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Austin campus?


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

http://www.kxan.com/dpp/news/local/austin/threat-evacuates-all-of-ut-campus


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

YES.....in Austin....


----------



## TXAGGIE10 (Jun 1, 2009)

Sad to hear. Hope it's just a hoax.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

I agree that they usually dont give time. But scary non the less. Praying it really is bogus.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

texasred said:


> I agree that they usually dont give time. But scary non the less. Praying it really is bogus.


X2

Cody C


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Truly hoping it's a hoax. Stay safe.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

I hope its a hoax too.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Are there any major tests or mid-terms going on this week? 
I do also pray it's a hoax and just some jerk thinking he's funny. Also hope said jerk gets arrested!!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

And North Dakota College


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

KHOU 11 is reporting on it now.....


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Must be a pretty tough test today that somebody wanted to get out of. Hopefully they get thrown in jail for this prank.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I don't think REAL terrorist would call ahead of time. Hopefully just a stupid not so funny hoax. I hope they catch the DA that did this


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Two different campus's. I wonder if they are trying to get us complacent. Then do it for real.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Mrschasintail said:


> Two different campus's. I wonder if they are trying to get us complacent. Then do it for real.


not uncommon to place some calls first to see the reaction, how the first responders setup and where

I hope it a hoax and the people quickly placed into custody


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Has Al Queda ever given a courtesy call to let anyone know when and where they are going to strike? No.

This is a hoax IMO.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Interesting post, this being a test just to see how lazy we have become.

Either way, we must stay vigilant. 9-11 was a big disaster, the next one that WILL come (not if, but when) will need to be bigger. Centers of higher education are definitely an easy target that would have a major effect on the population.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

or . . . what's a good way to get a large group of people out in the open unprotected?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Mrschasintail said:


> And North Dakota College


Also Valparaiso University in Chicago...


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

North Dakota now too.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

WilliamH said:


> or . . . what's a good way to get a large group of people out in the open unprotected?


Yes, that would get people out, BUT unless they are planning on using rifles, they would want people as concentrated as possible. They have been favoring explosives because they are virtually undetected until they go off. The surprise and resulting fear and paranoia is what they are after.



w_r_ranch said:


> Also Valparaiso University in Chicago...


So, nearly every 2 hours another call? I think I know where this is going...They want all campuses to call it a day. But that is just my guess.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

They just cancelled classes for the day, look out 6th street...


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

This whole thread makes me renew my desire to get CHL on Campus passed this next year.


Yes, I work on campus (A&M).


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

*Ever notice how when we start to drop our guard stuff like this happens? Hmmm...*



TxFig said:


> This whole thread makes me renew my desire to get CHL on Campus passed this next year.
> 
> Yes, I work on campus (A&M).


Why'd you stop?

Unfortunately, a CHL wouldn't help with this kind of threat.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Definitely a hoax THIS TIME. I don't think there would be a warning for the real deal. But 2 campuses within an hour of so of each other on opposite sides of the country. Something don't sound quite right. Could this be the start of a set up for something bigger?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

It's the Mayan's calling from the spirit world.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

My youngest called this morning on this, he's a student at UT, it's Ferris Buellers day off of sho.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

I heard it was a prank.


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

Prank or hoax makes no difference to us that have children at UT.I hope that they arrest and prosecuted who ever made the call.


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

TAMU has a campus in Qatar, I think that's who called. They didn't realize they are in the SEC now.


----------

